# Designs



## Erdbeereis (May 8, 2014)

Hey guys, I was just wanting some input on these designs for an 8" chef's knife and a 3.5" paring knife.

Do you think these would work well?

The specs are in red:


----------



## Sabaki (May 10, 2014)

looks pretty good


----------



## tim37 (Jul 20, 2014)

You don't have enough finger clearance on the chefs knife.

Tim


----------



## ecchef (Jul 20, 2014)

tim37 said:


> You don't have enough finger clearance on the chefs knife.
> 
> Tim



+1


----------

